# Koda's turning 10!



## Koda'sMom (Feb 13, 2013)

I can't believe it but Koda turns 10 on Thursday! Seems like just yesterday we were driving home with the little fuzzball. It's been a decade of ups and downs but Koda has been by my side through it all. Koda has been my heartdog for sure. She's still going strong and I hope that we have many more years together. Happy Birthday Bug!



P.S. I will get updated pictures today :wink2:


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Wow, 10 yrs old! Happy Birthday Koda!


----------



## Frisco19 (Aug 12, 2019)

That's great to hear and encouraging. HBD Koda!


----------



## Koda'sMom (Feb 13, 2013)

The day we brought her home and this morning:wub:

P.s. posting this from my phone and can't figure out how to rotate the bottom one :eyeroll:


----------



## Frisco19 (Aug 12, 2019)

Koda'sMom said:


> The day we brought her home and this morning:wub:
> 
> P.s. posting this from my phone and can't figure out how to rotate the bottom one :eyeroll:




Use Tapatalk from the App Store to post here from your phone. Super easy to post pics and they always post with the correct orientation.


----------



## Koda'sMom (Feb 13, 2013)

Frisco19 said:


> Use Tapatalk from the App Store to post here from your phone. Super easy to post pics and they always post with the correct orientation.


I tried the app for a bit and absolutely HATED the interface unfortunately. Could never figure out how get it to work properly. Honestly it's so rare that I post pictures that I can't justify the app taking up space on my phone lol


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Have a Happy Birthday pretty girl!!!


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Happy Birthday, cheers to a decade of friendship


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Aw, so pretty. She looks great. Tessa is 8.5 years, it's hard to believe how time flies.


----------



## crittersitter (Mar 31, 2011)

Happy Birthday pretty lady!


----------



## Koda'sMom (Feb 13, 2013)

Well Koda had a good birthday! She got some treats and a new toy. Will upload some pictures from my camera to the computer tonight or tomorrow and post them. Thanks everyone for the birthday wishes!


----------

